# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Magia en Navarra

## Javi_one

Hay por aquí algun mago Navarro o alguien que conozca alguna asociación mágica en Navarra?

Dudo mucho que yo sea el primero, pero seguro que soy el que peor sabe buscar, 

 8)

----------


## Mago Brinker

A mí también me interesa ese tema, yo también soy de Navarra y veo por aquí escasez de movimiento mágico.
Creo que hay un círculo de la SEI que se reúnen semanalmente, pero no estoy seguro. 

Si no la podemos crear tú y yo, jeje.

----------


## vendaval63

Aupa, pues aqui otro navarrico que lleva ya un tiempo en esto de la magia, aunque de un modo completamente autodidacta, asi que si os apetece tener ocasion de conocernos y compartir esta nuestra aficion, teneis mi messenger a vuestra entera disposicion, vendaval63@hotmail.com
Un saludo.

----------


## Javieronjimez

Soy el recien llegadisimo!
 (Navarro tambien) Yo no conozco tampoco ninguna asociacion por la zona, pero estoy de acuerdo en crear algo, si quereis nos damos los messengers por mensaje privado.

----------


## DrkHrs

Teneis el circulo de la SEI en Pamplona. Se reunen todos los miercoles a las 8:30 en los locales parroquiales que hay en la Plaza de la Cruz. Por supuesto que un rato antes los podeis encontrar en la cafeteria Mikael que está justo al lado.

Por otra parte, si sois de la rivera, hemos creado una asociación en Peralta, así que estais invitados. Si quereis mas información me podeis enviar un privado.

Un saludo.

----------


## MagiQ

¡Eyyy! Yo también soy Navarro  :Smile1: 
Aún no me atrevo a ir a círculos porque... en fin xD, primero que me lea CF de Canuto o algo :S
¿Qué otras cosas 'mágicas' tenemos en Navarra? ¡¡Gracias!! (Desde Zizur, Navarra)

----------


## Javieronjimez

Señores no puedo esperar mas!! Quedemos y hablemos en persona! Enseñemonos un par de trucos, charlemos, intercambiemos juegos, experiencias, libros! Les parece quedar esta semana? Digan que si por favor!  :(

----------


## Ogueita

Hola a todos, yo tambien soy de navarra.

He estado intentando contactar con el circulo de pamplona por mail, pero todavía no he recibido respuesta.... lo de siempre les pregunto por algun curso, clase, taller, encuentro..... etc que pueda ayudarme.
Lo dicho, encantado de ver gente de la tierra y si os reunis algun dia, estaré encantado de presentarme.

Saludos

----------


## DrkHrs

Centro parroquial de la Plaza de la Cruz. Miercoles a las 8:00. Un rato antes en el bar Mikael (en la misma plaza).

Un saludo.

----------


## Ogueita

Gracias peraltes,
ya lei tu post con esos datos pero me pilla un poco a desmano. Tambien he visto tu blog con tus compañeros está muy bien esa idea de crear una asociación. Yo soy de Tafalla.
Con respecto al círculo, qué?? quiero decir, voy allí donde me comentas y me presento así sin mas. Lo digo porque he visto que en otros círculos tienes que  ir con un juego y mostrarlo y si lo haces bien, pues entras y si no posssss eso. 

Gracias por la respuesta. y saludos a tod@s los amigos de la magia. :P

----------


## Ogueita

Buenas DrkHrs,

Que tal va la preparación de vuestra actuación :Confused:  Podrías decirme hora y lugar por favor? me gustaría pasarme.

un saludo

----------


## DrkHrs

La actuación será en la Plaza Principal, este sábado 21 de junio a las 20:30. En Peralta (Navarra). Si te quieres pasar, evidentemente, estás invitado, pero no esperes ver un gran espectáculo de magia.

La verdad es que esto nos viene bastante grande. Vamos ha hacer un espectáculo de magia de escena para crios. El primer problema es que la magia que nosotros hacemos ni es de escena, ni es para crios, así que hemos intentado adaptar algunos de los juegos que hacemos para que puedan realizarse desde un escenario, pero no me termina de convencer.

El segundo problema es que apenas hemos tenido tiempo para preparar adecuadamente los juegos, así que...... sobran los comentarios. 

Había pensado hacer algún comentario sobre todo esto cuando termine la actuación pero, francamente, lo mejor que podríamos haber hecho era decir que no a la actuación. Sin tiempo, sin preparación......

Que sea lo que dios quiera.

Por cierto, si vienes acercate a saludarnos, será un placer conocerte. Yo soy el que presentará la actuación (evidentemente también realizaré un par de juegos).

Un saludo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Con respecto a lo del circulo, efectívamente, vienes, te presentas y sin mas. Lo de hacer algún juego se te pedirá mas adelante, para comprobar que realmente estás interesado en la magia. No se trata de que hagas algo espectacular, una producción de palomas, aros chinos..... Cualquier juego vale siempre y cuando esté bien realizado. 

De todas formas, lo de hacer algún juego que no te preocupe. Te acercas y compruebas lo que hacemos, sin mas. Creeme que serás bienvenido.

Un saludo.

Disculpa que no te haya respondido antes, pero ultimamente ando bastante liado.

----------


## Ogueita

Seguramente que vaya a veros el sabado, si necesitais algo de material tambien os lo puedo prestar, segun me comento Lalo, tenís multitud de barajas  :Wink1:   Un saludo y estaremos en contacto.
Sergio

----------


## pangloss

Hola, soy un aficionado de Navarra, y como alguien ha dicho hay un círculo de magia en Pamplona y además una tienda especializada en la calle san Lorenzo. Estaría encantado de conocer cuanta mas gente aficionada, mejor.
Os mando mi messenger para que si quereis podamos estar en contacto. peman5@hotmail.com
un saludo.

----------


## Ogueita

Hoy estará el mago Txan en la tienda La porra de pamplona en San lorenzo,13. Será a las 20:00
Saludos

----------


## Mago Brinker

Se me ha ocurrido que este año podríamos organizar un espectáculo de magia en la casa de la juvenud. He mirado en Internet y te dejan aulas para ensayar ´(gratuítamente). Y podríamos pedirles el salón de actos.
¿Qué os parece?

----------


## nyper

buenas soy de Pamplona también, siento revivir un tema tan antiguo, pero quería saber si a cambiado algo desde entonces... sigue existiendo circulo ese? y como funciona? edad mínima? cuanta gente? alguien podría contactar con migo para explicarme un poco... gracias  :Smile1:

----------

